# Anyone In Hong Kong??



## bngbox (Dec 2, 2015)

Hey Everyone! I'm new to the forum because I want to meet more photographers! I'm heading to Hong Kong on a short vacation from December 9th to the 14th! Is anyone going to be there??

Would love to shoot you if you're a model (male or female!) or just want to shoot. Or would love to go exploring with other photographers! Let me know! I would love to meet knew people while I'm there for the short while (I'm currently based in NYC).

My page is on Facebook if you want to check it out! Facebook.com/bngboxartography


----------

